# Help! Dariole mold pastry pies.



## jaguar shark (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi everyone!

I was wondering if anyone could provide advise/insight re. the baking of pastry in individual aluminium dariole molds.

I've tried so many different things but the base pastry always come out unbaked while the tops are as baked as they can get without burning them. I just cant get the balance; I've tried blind baking but then the tops can't seal the pie, tried using different pastries [sourcream, shortcrust, ruff-puff, puff pastry rolled through the pasta machine- everything but alas!] I've even tried using a blow torch to try and bake the pastry while in the mold- still nothing.

I'm at my wits end so I could really use some help

this is kind of what I'm shooting at










These are the moulds I'm using; The closest I've got was using empty aluminium tuna cans










Any help would be massively appreciated


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Look really close.

The pastry in your example is still a bit "medium-rare" in places and not nearly as brown as the top crust.

Are you getting close to that?

Try baking the pies on a pre-heated pizza stone that has been placed on the deck of your oven.

When the top crust starts to brown cover with a piece of foil.

That should give you another 10 min or so for the bottom to catch up.

Another thing....the filling should be pretty dry before you fill the cups.

Present the gravy on the side.

mimi


----------



## jaguar shark (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi Mimi

I do put foil over the lids once they've fully baked- my pie filling is pretty wet which I guess leads to the base being undercooked.

They just cant support there weight no matter how long I bake them for. I'll give the pizza stone idea a go it sounds like it will help

John


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Always works out with my deep dish fruit pies, so let me know what happens.

Have a vested interest now...just ordered a half dozen of those molds.

mimi


----------

